# [NA] Dark Pit amiibo giveaway! (WINNER ANNOUNCED!!!)



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2015)

*~ENTRIES CLOSE AUGUST 31ST 11:59 PST~

~WINNER ANNOUNCED SEPTEMBER 1ST WHEN I GET OUTTA CLASS~*



Hey there, folks!
I recently came up on another Dark Pit amiibo at Best Buy.
I thought about selling it or using it for trade bait, but then I thought it would be cooler to just give the little edgy guy away to someone on here.







You want a shot at winning this bad boy? Well here's how you can enter.

*Entries:*

***FINAL ENTRY METHOD (WORTH UP TO 6 ENTRY POINTS)***


Spoiler: DP Scavenger Hunt(Final Entry Method)



*DP Scavenger Hunt*

You will be hunting down 3 items and taking a picture of them if you would like some entry points.

*A movie(dvd, etc.)
*A video game
*Some food

To get entry credit for this, you MUST have an indicator of your username next to the item that you snapped a picture of. It could be you writing your username on a tablet or simply writing your username visibly on a piece of paper, just make sure that I could see it clearly and that the picture is yours. NO PICTURES FROM THE WEB PLS.


You can earn a potential of 6 entry points with this final event.

You will get 1 point for each item you submit.
However, if it is a DVD/Video game/Food that I am fond of, then you will get 2 points for the entry as opposed to just 1, so there is a potential 6 points for grabs. I like a lot of stuff as well, so it shouldn't be too hard. If you're really intent on finding my favorite things, you could probably deep search thru my posts and find some intel you little creep.

Finally, please submit the pictures in a PM titled "DP Scavenger Hunt".

Thank you!





**Write a poem about Dark Pit and PM it to me. This will be worth 2 entries. *(Once only)***

**Send me 1 TBT Bell[This bell will be sent back to you] *(Once only)* **

**Doodle/Draw/Paint/Sketch/etc. a picture of Dark Pit. It doesn't have to be fabulous, I'm not awarding points for quality, but simply for participation. Do this and you will earn 2 entry points. Make sure you send your lovely creation via PM. * (Once only)***

*Like this opening post

*Post a picture of one of your amiibo in this thread *(Once only)*if you do not have any amiibo, feel free to get a picture online**

*Leave a VM on my profile making it clear that the VM is for the giveaway *(Once a day)*

*PM me a picture of one of your favorite foods *(Once only)*



Spoiler: Entries counted



Temari: 39
Applelicious: 39
Cadbberry: 34
windfall: 34
Mr. Marowak: 33
TheAhPoCawdOh: 31
Idfldnsndt: 20
Hipsterdavid: 14
00jachna: 12
Lemon Pop: 12
mogyay: 12
pillow bunny: 11
Yatogami: 11
Firewire: 10
The Hidden Owl: 9
Prime: 9
Mini Mario: 9
Matt: 8
Domestic: 8
Danielkang2: 8
Monkey D. Luffy: 8
VideoTanooki: 8
pokedude729: 6
azure: 6
BellGreen: 6
Bostostar: 6
Jacob_lawall: 5
Justin: 4
Crys: 3
Shimmer: 3
Rasumii: 3
Truffle: 3
coach: 3
brickwall181: 3
XCherryskyx: 2
LambdaDelta: 2
Rizies: 2
Scum: 2
Applecracker: 2
BluePikachu47: 2
Flopunny: 2
neester14: 2
moko: 2
zZDreamerzZ: 2
Kendai: 2
Chibi.Hoshi: 1
Haydenn: 1
Cam: 1



*Please Read:*
Feel free to enter, even if you're overseas. This giveaway will conclude on August 31st, so make sure to get as much entries in as possible. I will be tallying and randomizing all of the entries and will select a winner via video. I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2015)

ooo how generous!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 5, 2015)

did the boxes always have some of the foreign names, and I've just not noticed?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> did the boxes always have some of the foreign names, and I've just not noticed?



I guess so.
I just peeped at my NA boxes and it says "Link Cartoon" under my Toon Link.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 5, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I guess so.
> I just peeped at my NA boxes and it says "Link Cartoon" under my Toon Link.



but that's not cartoon link

these are cartoon link


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 5, 2015)

Spoiler: amiibohohoho










Spoiler: even tho its not real sushi


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 5, 2015)

This amiibo means a lot to me cause it was signed by Charles Martinet the voice actor of Mario him self he also does other famous voices of characters from Nintendo as well.

Good luck to all.




Spoiler


----------



## Temari (Aug 5, 2015)

Uh sorry about the random blob I guess cropping could have been an option that I didn't think of at the time this was taken lol.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler: amiibohohoho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sush has got to be sent through PM, champ.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2015)

Bump!
Also put up a counted entry list.
If I screwed up on it, lemme know.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 5, 2015)

Can I enter even though it's NA? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm EU


----------



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Can I enter even though it's NA?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm EU



Yeah, no problemo.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks!

(Up for some smash)


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 5, 2015)

Wjat do you do for the first step if you don't have any amiibos yet?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Wjat do you do for the first step if you don't have any amiibos yet?


Scope the guidelines one more time.
I just tidied it up right now.


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't have any amiibo, but I really like this one *__* especially since they're making it out of real yarn *_*


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a Fapton amiibo c:


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 6, 2015)

Lots of people are entering the contest wish you all the best of luck in winning ^^..


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 6, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Lots of people are entering the contest wish you all the best of luck in winning ^^..


Can I enter the competition?


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 6, 2015)

@ Jason 

I am not the one who is doing this contest Javocado is,but this contest is open to who ever just gotta fallow the rules first before entering the contest.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 6, 2015)

My favorite amiibo is the Yarn Yoshis. Their just so Gosh Darn cute.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll enter with an Amiibo picture because I don't have any :C I'm entering on behalf of my boyfriend who loves them. xP


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm stoked to see all the entries guys.
Make sure you make the most out of all the entry opportunities if you want a better chance of securing the Dark Pit for yourself.
I'll probably come with new ways to gain entries soon, so keep your eyes peeled for that!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 6, 2015)

Spoiler: Here is one of my amiibo


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Aug 6, 2015)

it looks like i took this picture through a burlap sack but there's the most recent ones i got


----------



## Hipsterdavid (Aug 6, 2015)

My amiibo collection. This is very nice of you to do this.


----------



## kassie (Aug 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Not mine, I don't own any. This would be a gift for my boyfriend (if re-gifting is allowed).


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 8, 2015)

Eh i have no amiibo but i would get this one


Spoiler



View attachment 141025


----------



## tomothy (Aug 8, 2015)

Spoiler: does this count











this is really nice of you!! i dont have any amiibos but i've always wanted a pit one


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Love this little guy


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> - snip -




Awesome!  Justin is participating in this too.

I think I might enter the contest soon as well....


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2015)

Alright, I think I'm all caught up on the slew of entries that came in today.
Keep it up guys!


----------



## Hipsterdavid (Aug 8, 2015)

Friendly Bump


----------



## Yatogami (Aug 8, 2015)

Spoiler: My newest amiibo! :)


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2015)

New way to snag some entry points coming soon.
Stay tuned guys and gals.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 8, 2015)

I dunno how I can post a pic of my amiibo, I'm on mobile


----------



## N e s s (Aug 8, 2015)

This is the best I can do.http://scene7.targetimg1.com/is/image/Target/16478080?wid=480&hei=480


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

I wish I owned an amiibo


Spoiler:  here is one of the others I am trying to get











I hope I win this one


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2015)

*NEW ENTRY METHOD*

Alrighty, I'm gonna put this one up in the OP, but here it is right here.


**Doodle/Draw/Paint/Sketch/etc. a picture of Dark Pit. It doesn't have to be fabulous, I'm not awarding points for quality, but simply for participation. Do this and you will earn 2 entry points.* Make sure you send your lovely creation via PM.(One time only)***


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice Jav!! 

Dark Pit is my fave little guy! He is so bad arse! I gots me one o dem!! (Palutena ain't so bad, either...LOL)


----------



## Taj (Aug 8, 2015)

Uh, can I take a picture of my collection? Don't worry, it's pretty small


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Uh, can I take a picture of my collection? Don't worry, it's pretty small



Go ahead m8y.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 8, 2015)

Javocado said:


> *NEW ENTRY METHOD*
> 
> Alrighty, I'm gonna put this one up in the OP, but here it is right here.
> 
> ...



Mines gonna be fabulous.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 9, 2015)

Still no update.


----------



## ZzDreamerzZ (Aug 9, 2015)

I have the Rosalina amiibo <3 It is one of my favorites! I am to lazy to take a picture of her so I found one on google.​


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

This is really generous of you Jav! My sister and I have a Dark Pit amiibo of our own. (it's the first amiibo we have a duplicate of) Good luck to all participants in this giveaway.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> The sush has got to be sent through PM, champ.



Aha. Alrighty then.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 10, 2015)

Entries have been updated.
Keep it up guys and gals!


----------



## Domestic (Aug 10, 2015)

This is my favorite Amiibo, i just don't have it. ;-;


----------



## Javocado (Aug 10, 2015)

Entries updated again.
Forgot the drawings were worth 2 points so I fixed that haha.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol no worries man take your time every one makes miss takes XD... More people sure have been entering this contest its sure is getting crazy here.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 10, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Lol no worries man take your time every one makes miss takes XD... More people sure have been entering this contest its sure is getting crazy here.



Me and you have the top entry's.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2015)

I will be handing out bonus entries tomorrow around this time.
Hopefully you guys can *collect* them ohohoho.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 11, 2015)

Wonder what kind of bonus entries will it be this time looking forward to it.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Wonder what kind of bonus entries will it be this time looking forward to it.



Won't be a new method, just some bonus entries I'm gonna throw out lol.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 12, 2015)

I forgot the original process I was going to use to hand out bonus entries, so I just gave a bonus entry to those whose username's have a vowel in them heh heh heh.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 12, 2015)

Good thing I have a vowel in my username then huh XD..


----------



## VideoTanooki (Aug 13, 2015)

My Amiibo(with a makeshift background because my desk was cluttered lol):





Also best of luck to anyone else entering!


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 13, 2015)

I really want this little guy but its not out yet ;u;



Spoiler


----------



## Javocado (Aug 13, 2015)

Updated the OP.
If you see anything not matching up, let me know.
It's hard to keep up with all of these but I'm glad at all the participation.
Thanks for the 200+ entries guys and gals.

I'll have a new opportunity for entry/entries up tomorrow.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 14, 2015)

Ooo, I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 14, 2015)

Another exciting new way to get more entry points wonder whats its gonna be x3..


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2015)

Bump! Lets try and get some more people in here, the more the merrier


----------



## Javocado (Aug 15, 2015)

Updated the entries, and gonna keep it simple with this...

*NEW ENTRY METHOD*

**Simply send me 1 bell(Bell will be sent back) [One time only]**


----------



## Javocado (Aug 18, 2015)

Entries updated.
Expect to see a new method of entry arise this Friday!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 20, 2015)

Bump!

Just a few more days left to enter if you haven't already!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 20, 2015)

Id like to enter!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 21, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Id like to enter!



Go ahead and knock yourself out.
Plenty of ways to snag some entries my friend.

I'll have up new entry method before I go to work.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry guys.
I'm a piece of **** and forgot to update with a new entry method, but here it is!


*NEW ENTRY METHOD:*

Alls you have to do is write a poem about Dark Pit and PM it to me.
This will be worth 2 entries.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2015)

Bump for the Dark Pit


----------



## Bostostar (Aug 27, 2015)

This was from one of my youtube videos of my sheik amiibo.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 28, 2015)

This month is almost over I am excited to see who is gonna win the Dark Pit amiibo x3..


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2015)

Final entry method coming soon.
Can be worth up to 1-6 entries.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2015)

The giveaway shall be concluding very soon and I would like to once again thank you all again for the participation, it has been a blast, and I'm excited to see who wins as much as you are.

Without further ado, I present to you the last opportunity to score some entry points(and it's a big one)!



*FINAL ENTRY METHOD*




Spoiler: peep this



*DP Scavenger Hunt*

You will be hunting down 3 items and taking a picture of them if you would like some entry points.

*A movie(dvd, etc.)
*A video game
*Some food

To get entry credit for this, you *MUST* have an indicator of your username next to the item that you snapped a picture of. It could be you writing your username on a tablet or simply writing your username visibly on a piece of paper, just make sure that I could see it clearly and that the picture is yours. *NO PICTURES FROM THE WEB PLS.*


You can earn a potential of 6 entry points with this final event.

You will get 1 point for each item you submit.
However, if it is a DVD/Video game/Food that I am fond of, then you will get 2 points for the entry as opposed to just 1, so there is a potential 6 points for grabs. I like a lot of stuff as well, so it shouldn't be too hard. If you're really intent on finding my favorite things, you could probably deep search thru my posts and find some intel you little creep.

Finally, please submit the pictures in a PM titled "DP Scavenger Hunt".

Thank you!


----------



## N e s s (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh, so its one of these?

Time to stalk all your posts.


----------



## FireWire (Aug 29, 2015)

This is the newest amiibo she should come in the mail any day now


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi I don't know how to post pics in a pm
Please take this as an entry?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll count it Matt.
Thank you.


Bump for Dark Pit!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2015)

Last day for entries is today folks!
Get em in!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2015)

Roughly 12 hours left for entries!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2015)

8 hours til entries close


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2015)

3 hours til' the curtains close on entries!


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2015)

Can I post a pic of my Dark Pit amiibo for funsies?

Also 44 likes on the first post omfg


----------



## Temari (Sep 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Can I post a pic of my Dark Pit amiibo for funsies?
> 
> Also 44 likes on the first post omfg


----------



## Cress (Sep 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Okay here























I had a bit too much fun. (I know it doesn't have a lot of Dark Pit but I felt like doing this so HERE YOU GO)


----------



## Javocado (Sep 1, 2015)

*Entries are now closed.*
Winner will be announced tomorrow!

You just jav to stay tuned!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

Good luck to everyone and thank you are hosting this Jav


----------



## N e s s (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow such hype, much excited.

I know I'm not gonna win, but I'll be happy for whoever wins.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Sep 1, 2015)

Ohhhhhh i so very much wanna know the winner


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Ohhhhhh i so very much wanna know the winner



I know, it is so exciting!


----------



## Temari (Sep 2, 2015)

*waiting in anticipation for the winner to be announced while hyperventilating quietly in a corner*


----------



## Cress (Sep 2, 2015)

*waits for winner to be announced while I think of what I want to do for my next amiibo comic strip and then I realize I don't really care who the winner of this is because I didn't sign up *


----------



## Javocado (Sep 2, 2015)

sorry for ya boi's tired voice
wham bam thank ya mam


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats Firewire!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations. Thanks for doing the giveaway, you should definitely do another one haha


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

At first I thought you were just jav'ing around when you announced the winner.  I'm like, "Who is that?"  Then I made it to page 8 and found out that the winner indeed posted on this thread.  Congratulations, Firewire


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Sep 3, 2015)

Congrats Firewire!

hey man wanna do a DP giveaway sometime soon


----------



## mogyay (Sep 3, 2015)

congrats to firewire woo! and thanks for hosting!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2015)

grats to firewire

and I actually completely forgot about this lel


----------

